# New  Braunfels smoker. How to tell???



## carolina0341 (Aug 2, 2010)

Found one one CL, it seems to be an older model horizontal style.  How can you tell if they are the pre char broil models?

Thanks


----------



## ricklarge (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine has a name badge that says New Braunfels. The smoker is very heavy for it's size. It looks EXACTLY like the NBBD pictures you see online. I would guess the only real way to tell is the name plate.


----------



## eman (Aug 2, 2010)

The newer New Braunfuls seem to be made of heavy sheet metal

 I had the older one and like rick said .the older ones are alot heavier.

 They were made of rolled steel.

 The closest thing i can find to the older NB is the oklahoma Joe smoker.

available at acadamey sports. heavy steel w/ steel wheels and if i remember right $699

 retail.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 2, 2010)

This is a NewBraunsfeld --"RedRiver" model

  

It weighs about70# and holds heat great. This one is reverse flow modified,and re-painted

  

Hope this helps,and


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 2, 2010)

oldschoolbbq said:


> This is a NewBraunsfeld --"RedRiver" model
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fixed your links.


----------

